# What help does international students or recent graduates on a temporary visa need



## vijayjamesmani (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello, 

i joined this forum years back when i was trying to migrate to Australia and clearly knew my struggles. This forum helped me a lot in understanding the processes and raise my questions. 

I thought of helping out international students or graduates on temporary visa to reach where they wanted to be. 

If an event or a day is hosted (based in Melbourne), what exactly would be a help? like getting questions answered in a seminar about visa? or job opportunities in par with your course? 

Please feel free to comment and ill do my best to help


----------

